# Mystro, Lyft and new uber app



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Last night was a horrible night for me. I use Mystro and drive Uber and Lyft. Mystro is supposed to shut down either Uber or Lyft depending on the ride accepted. Last night it didn’t shut down Lyft and auto accepted Uber and Lyft rides simultaneously. As soon as I saw this, I shut down Mystro and attempted to use only Uber. Unfortunately, I just could not shut down Lyft. 

It kept coming back on and auto accepting trips, some very far away, which I would not take . I even tried restarting phone. Eventually I deleted Lyft app. Uber was surging. I guess the system got overloaded and next thing I know the Uber app would just shut down. Waze also shut down. While I was restarting Uber and Waze I would get a call from pax I didn’t even know I had asking why wasn’t I moving. I eventually called it a night.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Apps gone wild.....
App outta hell.


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

I had it installed for all of about 5 minutes when it started doing something similar, except it kept trying to bring Uber to the front after I'd accepted a Lyft ride. Kept overshadowing my navigation and messing me up. I quickly took the time to un-install it before continuing like normal.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I don’t see how Mystro can work consistently and successfully when they have to keep up with every little U/L update that comes out. 

I found that I’m quicker doing it myself than Mystro ever was.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm starting Uber again next week (basically back to using both platforms) and I have no problem just hitting the app window button on the bottom of the phone and quickly switching to the other app to switch it offline. If you are mostly using Uber and Lyft while driving the apps will be right next to each other any way.

Unfortunately Uber has made it more of a pain to go offline since the offline button is hidden behind a tab now. Good old Uber.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't need "Mystro" while "Myfinger" does the job just fine.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I just say Hey Siri go to Uber (or Lyft) driver app. Try to use as much hands free as possible as the police here hammer any touching of a cell phone while driving. And I mean ANY touching of the device at all!


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Only problem i have with mystro i have to accept surge rides because there surge filter issn't working.


----------



## NewJerseyFlyer (Sep 5, 2018)

Mystro, quite literally is a pile of shit, coding wise. It will cost you money/ratings until (if) they fix it.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Rockocubs said:


> Only problem i have with mystro i have to accept surge rides because there surge filter issn't working.


Why wouldn't you want to accept surge rides?


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Hugo said:


> Why wouldn't you want to accept surge rides?


I do want them but if makes me accept them beuase they have a minimnum surge filter. I dont have it on but it acts likes it is so i have to manually accept tem.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

I use an app called Qrad for doing automatic switching of Uber and Lyft because I drive for both.
Works well for me - it doesn't do auto-accepts etc. which I do not care for - just does the automatic going offline / online.


----------

